# Toys For Tots 1X event 12/15 & 12/16 Modesto CA



## Team Bassick - Kimo (Sep 15, 2009)

This will take place over two days. 

SATURDAY 12/15 SQ ONLY
IASCA AND MECA FORMATS

SUNDAY 12/16 SPL ONLY
DBDRA IASCA AND MECA FORMATS

Liquid Trends 
500 Glass Lane Suite7 
Modesto, CA 95356 
USA 
Tel: 209-521-3000

Hope to see you guys out there


----------



## RenoAutoSound (Feb 10, 2011)

As long as the pass is clear I'll be there for sure!


----------



## munkey321 (Oct 24, 2012)

is anyone going to this. i am.


----------



## cAsE sEnSiTiVe (Jun 24, 2008)

Is there a website out there that has more details about the event....i.e, time etc?


----------



## munkey321 (Oct 24, 2012)

cAsE sEnSiTiVe said:


> Is there a website out there that has more details about the event....i.e, time etc?


http://www.mecacaraudio.com/dnn50/Events.aspx


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

Since my car isn't ready, plan on bringing my wife's Smart. Should be interesting .


----------



## Justin Zazzi (May 28, 2012)

I'll be there too, should be fun. I hope to meet some new faces and see some new cars!


----------



## Team Bassick - Kimo (Sep 15, 2009)

Hope to see a good turnout tomorrow. 

Team Bassick - Kimo


----------



## RenoAutoSound (Feb 10, 2011)

Have fun today theres to much snow on the pass for me to make it.


----------



## Justin Zazzi (May 28, 2012)

Thanks to everyone who came out to join us! It was fun meeting some new people and hearing some new cars, I see a lot of potential out there. Thank you to some of the more seasoned vets for sharing their knowledge, and especially to Brian and Kimo hosting and organizing the event.

-Jazzi


----------



## secretsquirl (Dec 3, 2012)




----------



## secretsquirl (Dec 3, 2012)




----------



## secretsquirl (Dec 3, 2012)

Thank You all for the support with this weekends show!!!

Brian


----------



## SQHemi (Jan 17, 2010)

papasin said:


> Since my car isn't ready, plan on bringing my wife's Smart. Should be interesting .


It was a pleasure auditioning the Smart car....damn big sound from a such a tiny car. Glad you were able to bring it out.


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

Jazzi said:


> Thanks to everyone who came out to join us! It was fun meeting some new people and hearing some new cars, I see a lot of potential out there. Thank you to some of the more seasoned vets for sharing their knowledge, and especially to Brian and Kimo hosting and organizing the event.
> 
> -Jazzi





secretsquirl said:


> Thank You all for the support with this weekends show!!!
> 
> Brian


I'd like to echo Jazzi's words of thanking Brian and Kimo for hosting and organizing. I would like to add thanks to the judges for listening to all the SQ cars on Saturday and everyone braving the weather. Definitely the coldest meet/comp I've been to (brrrr). 



SQHemi said:


> It was a pleasure auditioning the Smart car....damn big sound from a such a tiny car. Glad you were able to bring it out.


Thanks, appreciate the kind words. The Smart has many areas to improve, but your Charger is top notch and one of the best SQ cars I have had the distinct pleasure to listen to!


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Looks like you had a great turnout to start the 2013 seSon


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

great job Brian


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

sounds like fun times...i wish i could have made it but i simply am way too busy working on finishing a car and other stuff related to my business...been a blurr 

Great to see you out again Scott!


----------



## RenoAutoSound (Feb 10, 2011)

Looks like a successful event good job Brian and Kimo!


----------

